

Broad Spectrum Anti-viral; DRACO, Fund Organized - TheRealStarone
http://thedracofund.org/

======
TheRealStarone
To raise money for DRACO research (the broad spectrum antiviral started at
MIT), we have created The Draco Fund. We are in the process of filing for non
profit status with the IRS and completing the online donations functionality
on our web site.

Please visit our site to learn more about DRACO and register so that we can
let everyone know when we are ready to accept donations.

